

Using Public Data to Fight a War - petewarden
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/02/fighting-a-war-with-a-search-e.php

======
sachinag
OMFG, this is amazing. And they're from Illinois. Someone in Chicago please
fund them before they run off to the Valley.

------
cal5k
Look at the flip side - the US is being deluged with more and more localized
data, everything from what restaurants are worth eating at to what every
street corner in America looks like. Don't you think the tables can be turned?

~~~
Dtrojan
Yes. This is what is known as open source intelligence. It's a valid as long
as you adequately consider the source. It's also not necessarily a bad thing
to publicize areas that would be protected by the laws of war. It also aids in
the planning of reconstruction efforts.

